# calculators?



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

does anyone know of a sort of calculator for working out genetics?

sort of


if i cross my blah blah blah with my bleh bleh what are the likely outcomes?

or are there just too many differenet possibilities to list?

i'm new to this whole genetic malarky and want to know a little bit at the very least


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's a couple of corn ones but I don't know for any other animals, were you looking for one for a particular species?


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

just out of curiosity what does this actually mean for example?


taken from the corn morph sticky:

snow to bloodred is likely to give normals het for bloodred and snow

now from GCSE biology, i'm guessing the het means heterozygous....

but i don't get how it applies here.

does it mean they'll basically normal? but have they have a possibility of their offspring being bloodred and snows if bred to the right mate?

gaaah :?


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

not really

just wondered to be honest.

it's too confusing for me.

but people have done them?

maybe if we all clubed together we could come up with a calculator for most species

obviously it would take a lot of HTML wizardry and knowledge and time

but it could become a santuary for people who really don't have the foggiest haha


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Advanced Genetics Wizard

this will do it: victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

mgs1982uk said:


> Advanced Genetics Wizard
> 
> this will do it: victory:


Not very user friendly and it is possible to make a mistake.
I put in pewter to see how it deals with it and it just accepts its pewter not anery "B" etc.
I then put in the "pork pie" gene and endded up with snake het for "pork pie"
So it is good for people who have a good understanding of genetics but could give some people unreliable results, due to the reliablilty of the info they input.
Stephen.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Not very user friendly and it is possible to make a mistake.
> I put in pewter to see how it deals with it and it just accepts its pewter not anery "B" etc.
> I then put in the "pork pie" gene and endded up with snake het for "pork pie"
> So it is good for people who have a good understanding of genetics but could give some people unreliable results, due to the reliablilty of the info they input.
> Stephen.


agreed...... to be able to use this you need to know whether *insert named morph* is due to the influence of one/two/more genes, and also whether each gene involved is recessive/co-dom/dominant. By the time you know stuff like that, you're pretty much beyond the stage where a calculator program is necessary other than for speed/laziness. 

IMO it's probably better to read lots... then to play with something like Mick's Cornsnake Progeny Predictor - try to figure out what the result will be before looking what it actually should be, then if necessary work on figuring out where you're going wrong.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Have a look at this page

:: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour and Pattern Morphs ::

This will give you a good start and the same principle applies to most species, it starts to confuse some people when they come across co-dominant and dominant genes, but that's for later!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I then put in the "pork pie" gene and endded up with snake het for "pork pie"


mmmmmmm...... I wonder what would happen if we bred it to my pork pie het brown sauce?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

soloth said:


> just out of curiosity what does this actually mean for example?
> 
> 
> taken from the corn morph sticky:
> ...


That's exactly right. Breed a bloodred to a snow and you'll get 100% normals carrying the genes for bloodred, anerythristic and amelanistic.

And if you bred those offspring together you could get Anerys, amels, bloods, snows, granites, fires and even Avalanches.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

eeji said:


> mmmmmmm...... I wonder what would happen if we bred it to my pork pie het brown sauce?


Er, we could make a meal of it :grin1:


----------

